# Mourning Dove - Possible broken wing?



## myrindov (May 10, 2015)

Hi all, I really need help.
I found an adult mourning dove lying in the middle of a busy road. When I approached it, it looked up at me but didn't try to runaway. I picked it up and brought it back into the house. It's wing seemed to cringe so I examined it further and when I lifted it carefully it began to spaz out. So I placed it in a shoe box and wrapped it in some tee shirts and also placed some warm socks with rice around it. I'm worried because besides some slightly ruffled feathers, there was also a small patch of feathers missing from its head. There are no scrapes or bleeding, just a few missing feathers. For now the dove is sleeping, it seems to be breathing steadily, although not twenty minutes ago it was gasping through its mouth. I'm thinking in an hour or two I'll give it a drop of water (with salt and sugar in it). But what next, I don't know. Please help? I live near Joliet in Illinois.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

It may be suffering from some type of trauma and is in shock.

Please follow these very first life saving steps, keep in low light area, WARMTH, HYDRATE, FOOD...in that order.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Then update us again and let us know how the bird is.*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This group can likely help you or give you a referral to someone that can.

http://www.birdmonitors.net/ContactUs.php


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

How is your bird now?


----------

